# لا يفوووووتكم نشرات في التحكم الصناعي من شنايدر الكتريك



## yamen Syr (18 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوتي :a12:


نويت أني في الأيام القادمة أن أبدأ بالتركيز على التحكم الصناعي 


ولقد وصلتني بعض النشرات """ باللغة العربية""" من اصدار شركة " شنايدر ألكتريك " وهي شركة فرنسية تهتم بشتى أنواع الطاقة والتحكم ....


وهي عبارة عن 11 كتاب وقد اتطلعت على بعضها و وجدته مفيداً فقلت سأرفعه لعلي أجد من يستفيد منه 


الملفات​

الملف الأول : Control & Protection 

الملف الثاني : Power Monitoring

الملف الثالث :Energy Compensation

الملف الرابع : Motor Control

الملف الخامس :Relays, Timers 

الملف السادس :Soft Starters

الملف السابع :Variable Speed Drives

الملف الثامن :Human Machine Interface

الملف التاسع etection and Data

الملف العاشر rogrammable Logic

الملف الحادي عشر :Applications 

في حال وجود أحد الروابط لا يعمل أرجو ابلاغي برد او على الخاص 


أكرمونا بردودكم المشجعة ​


----------



## امير فلسطيني (20 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي عملك الطيب .. الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## zezo6 (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عـــدي (24 مارس 2012)

رائــــــع ,, شكرا لكـ


----------



## Trust in engineers (24 مارس 2012)

thnQ vry much eng


----------



## yamen Syr (25 مارس 2012)

شكراً لمروركم العطر أمير فلسطين zezo6 trust in engineers


----------



## yamen Syr (20 أبريل 2012)

أهلاً بك أخي عدي 
شكراً لمرورك مهندس *Trust in engineers*


----------



## Sal_Emma (26 أبريل 2012)

لم استطع رفع اللفات، هل من الممكن رفعها على سيرفر أخر مثل ميديافير
وشكرا


----------



## حيرانة (27 مايو 2012)

بدي بحث عن التحكم الألي .....ما في شي مشروح عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

